# Waterloo Rods.... Show me your custom



## jendruschb (Apr 9, 2007)

I'm looking to purchase a couple Waterloo's......? 
I was wondering what color would look best with the white Chronarch reel.... I assume they will custom make a rod... Also what's the best model and length. I wade a ton and use both artificial and live bait.... 

Pictures appreciated.... Of any custom that would match white reel.....


----------



## TKoenig (Apr 8, 2007)

I have a 7'6 slam, 6'7 lite, and a custom cut 6'4 for tops and corkies that i built myself in the shop. have pics somewhere, ill have to find em.


----------



## SaltyShaw (Oct 30, 2011)

I dont have any pics of mine but i have 2 7' HP Lite's and I LOVE THEM.
I have a new chronarch on one and i got the rod wrapped in silver and red and it looks really nice together.
I have one with recoil guides and one without and i would have to say recoil guides are a MUST!!

6'6" HP Slam would be great for tops IMO


----------



## jendruschb (Apr 9, 2007)

*Compare to Falcon*



TKoenig said:


> I have a 7'6 slam, 6'7 lite, and a custom cut 6'4 for tops and corkies that i built myself in the shop. have pics somewhere, ill have to find em.


I currently fish the Falcon Lowrider 7'6" medium-heavy... Feels good just want custom. What compares or out does The Falcon?


----------



## dc1502 (May 25, 2006)

Have Jimmy build you one of his HP-LITE models w/blk Recoils. Do the guide wraps in white w/grey trim. This would look killer with your Chonarch. The Slam II is really nice as well , but I like the HP-LITE the best.


----------



## t-tung (Nov 13, 2005)

I have a 6'9 Slam Mag 2, 7'3 Crankin' Mag and a 7' Hybrid. The CM would be the closest to your Falcon but still a COMPLETELY different rod. If you're ordering 2 I'd get a 6'6 SM 2 and 7' Hybrid. I THINK they can wrap the guides in white. Mine are metallic green except for the Hybrid. It's just black.


----------



## jendruschb (Apr 9, 2007)

dc1502 said:


> Have Jimmy build you one of his HP-LITE models w/blk Recoils. Do the guide wraps in white w/grey trim. This would look killer with your Chonarch. The Slam II is really nice as well , but I like the HP-LITE the best.


Like that color scheme....


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

Waterloo probably uses higher modulus blanks so their rods will be lighter and more sensitive than your falcon. Waterloo can probably do any color scheme you would like, they make great rods and I think you'll be very pleased with them.


----------



## Biloxi24yf (Apr 21, 2011)

Try a Billy stix they are great rods I have bought eight in the last 8 months and love them. He will build a rod to what ever you want don't sell yourself short give him a call it doesn't cost anything to call him


----------



## t-tung (Nov 13, 2005)

Biloxi24yf said:


> Try a Billy stix they are great rods I have bought eight in the last 8 months and love them. He will build a rod to what ever you want *don't sell yourself short* give him a call it doesn't cost anything to call him


And here comes the Billystix cult :headknock


----------



## Biloxi24yf (Apr 21, 2011)

Let's see here Billy builds a great product just as good as any other rod built. I as an owner really enjoy using the product I bought and feel others should know that I am happy with it. I would have never known about a spiral stix if I wouldn't have read all the reviews on here. I haven't been as happy with the other custom rods I have bought or used. So that makes me part of a cult I guess. Maybe you should ask one of us owners to meet you some where and let you make a few casts with one of our rods and see for your self


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

t-tung said:


> And here comes the Billystix cult :headknock


X2!!!!!

Trust me, rod quality and performance wise, the guy would not be in any way selling himself short by getting a waterloo instead of a billystix. It would be nice is there could be a rod thread about a particular rod brand without someone throwing in a Billystix. I'm sure the OP knows about Billystix and even with that information has chosen to go Waterloo over a Billystix, so leave him be with his decision.


----------



## Biloxi24yf (Apr 21, 2011)

Of any custom that would match white reel.....[/QUOTE]

I guess he didn't ask this in the very first post either. I will stick behind Billy and think anyone that is interested in a custom built rod should take a look at billy stix so let me guess what's the problem with me telling someone about a product that I bought and really enjoy.


----------



## JuanC (Nov 5, 2006)

Thread topic was.... *" Waterloo Rods.... Show me your custom "
*


----------



## joekidd (Jul 17, 2006)

*rods*

show me i have yet to see any rod here so lets see them:headknock


----------



## ProSkiff (Jan 2, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> X2!!!!!
> 
> Trust me, rod quality and performance wise, the guy would not be in any way selling himself short by getting a waterloo instead of a billystix. It would be nice is there could be a rod thread about a particular rod brand without someone throwing in a Billystix. I'm sure the OP knows about Billystix and even with that information has chosen to go Waterloo over a Billystix, so leave him be with his decision.


X2!!


----------



## jendruschb (Apr 9, 2007)

*No pictures......*



jendruschb said:


> I'm looking to purchase a couple Waterloo's......?
> I was wondering what color would look best with the white Chronarch reel.... I assume they will custom make a rod... Also what's the best model and length. I wade a ton and use both artificial and live bait....
> 
> Pictures appreciated.... Of any custom that would match white reel.....


Now, now my people........ Pictures anyone? Remember I'm trying to match white Chronarch .....


----------



## ProSkiff (Jan 2, 2008)

I don't have a waterloo, but I just got a new Laguna last week. I just asked that it match my new Curado 50e, and it does perfectly....good luck on yours!


----------



## JuanC (Nov 5, 2006)

What length is your laguna?


----------



## ProSkiff (Jan 2, 2008)

6'9" classic light, 2.9 oz! 9.8oz with reel.


----------



## t-tung (Nov 13, 2005)

I'll post a few pics when I get home. Turns out, you can't upload them from an iPhone.


----------



## FishFinder (May 25, 2004)

I have both... Waterloo HP Slam Mag 6.9 which I absolutely love... and a special built STIX 6.9...

Honestly, I am still trying to get used to the STIX... Definitely a different action than the LOO...


----------



## SpotChaser#2 (Feb 28, 2006)

*Rod Pics*

























[/attach]


----------



## gordoleo (Sep 30, 2005)

Awesome rod! That would look perfect with a Chronarch on it.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

I have found that white looks great on most darker rod blanks and the rod shown above is beautiful. Jimmy does great work for sure.


----------



## RobRed (Jan 9, 2011)

SP2, That is a very nice Loo.


----------



## Won Mo Kasst (Mar 27, 2008)

Y'all make sure your wading belts match your wading boots as well. Gheys.


----------



## dc1502 (May 25, 2006)

That is one killer lookin Waterloo!!!!!


----------



## Delta Elite (May 28, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## dc1502 (May 25, 2006)

Won Mo Kasst said:


> Y'all make sure your wading belts match your wading boots as well. Gheys.


If they don't will you call Simms so that "Action be will be taken ?" ........................J/K Just messin with you man.......LOL


----------



## SaltyShaw (Oct 30, 2011)

Sick ROD!!! Im ordering an HP Lite like it tomorow!!
Anyone tried out the Salinity's? Kind of wanting to try one out.


----------



## wwl (Oct 25, 2008)

*custom waterloo rods*

nothing fancy


----------



## SaltyShaw (Oct 30, 2011)

how you like that strait grip vs the bubble?


----------



## wwl (Oct 25, 2008)

*Waterloo Rods*

I like the bubble; wife likes the straight. Honestly not that big of a difference in feel either way


----------



## jendruschb (Apr 9, 2007)

gordoleo said:


> Awesome rod! That would look perfect with a Chronarch on it.


Now we're talking'. What if the cork areas were "BLACK"...........

Good start and kind of what I have in mind. Note to self.. Went to Academy today to look at the white Chronarch ... There actually a bit grey in color? Where did I see white? I'm looking at the 200e7


----------



## lunardds (Dec 20, 2011)

I have an HP lite with the straight and even that has a bit of a bulge at the top. You really gotta put it in your hands to see which one you prefer. I thought the bubble was a bit too big.

As for the billystix thing- I am new here but I could swear this is the billystix forum sometimes with all the posts. No offense but I don't see any of the other builders spamming me on a daily basis. It's like we need a rod builders sub forum or something. wait.....


----------



## dc1502 (May 25, 2006)

I am not sure if Waterloo is going to offer these grips ,but they would sure look sick on that HP-lite with the white wraps and a chronarch.


----------



## RobRed (Jan 9, 2011)

dc1502 said:


> If they don't will you call Simms so that "Action be will be taken ?" ........................J/K Just messin with you man.......LOL


LOL!!!!!


----------



## SaltyShaw (Oct 30, 2011)

lunardds said:


> I have an HP lite with the straight and even that has a bit of a bulge at the top. You really gotta put it in your hands to see which one you prefer. I thought the bubble was a bit too big.
> 
> As for the billystix thing- I am new here but I could swear this is the billystix forum sometimes with all the posts. No offense but I don't see any of the other builders spamming me on a daily basis. It's like we need a rod builders sub forum or something. wait.....


No doubt on the BillyStix not trying to knock the guy or anything but leave BillyStix in the threads they belong in, this one is WaterLoo


----------



## gordoleo (Sep 30, 2005)

jendruschb said:


> Now we're talking'. What if the cork areas were "BLACK"...........
> 
> Good start and kind of what I have in mind. Note to self.. Went to Academy today to look at the white Chronarch ... There actually a bit grey in color? Where did I see white? I'm looking at the 200e7


I was thinking about the D7, but I thought the new one was the same pearly white color. Either way, that rod would look awesome.


----------



## Gig Flatty (May 21, 2008)

This is what you need


----------



## jloh (May 20, 2009)

*Contrarian*

I hear your comments. My 40 years fishing experience tells me that there are many good rods, but breakage is an inevitable issue. Waterloo has denied warranty coverage, and would not return calls to establish a cost for rod repair/replacement. G. Loomis has a no questions asked replacement for broken rods for a small cost. No time limit. Only G. Loomis rods for me.


----------



## parts henry (Aug 28, 2011)

Biloxi24yf said:


> Try a Billy stix they are great rods I have bought eight in the last 8 months and love them. He will build a rod to what ever you want don't sell yourself short give him a call it doesn't cost anything to call him


yeah, whatever


----------



## SaltyShaw (Oct 30, 2011)

jloh said:


> I hear your comments. My 40 years fishing experience tells me that there are many good rods, but breakage is an inevitable issue. Waterloo has denied warranty coverage, and would not return calls to establish a cost for rod repair/replacement. G. Loomis has a no questions asked replacement for broken rods for a small cost. No time limit. Only G. Loomis rods for me.


Not sure who you are talkin to over there but I have broke 1 of mine and had a sport rip the guide off of another and they have been replaced and returned within a matter of a few weeks.
Sorry for your bad luck with them but Waterloo is a group of stand up guys that back their product or at least all my dealings with them have been professional.


----------



## KingKillaTrout (Dec 24, 2011)

I have 4 bait runners all 7'6, 2 slam mag 2s both 7' and a hp lite. I would never think about going away from Waterloo. Jimmie is a good friend of mine and he always seems to get me what I want.


----------



## flatsmaster14 (Mar 25, 2011)

dc1502 said:


> I am not sure if Waterloo is going to offer these grips ,but they would sure look sick on that HP-lite with the white wraps and a chronarch.


I got a few and have an ars rod with it and I like them alot, sticky when wet!


----------



## SaltyShaw (Oct 30, 2011)

Not to big on the Golf Grip but tio each is their own, I wish they would do foam


----------



## dc1502 (May 25, 2006)

flatsmaster14 said:


> I got a few and have an ars rod with it and I like them alot, sticky when wet!


Yep, I just got box of them in on Monday and I am stoked . They look really nice and are alot lighter than I thought they would be.


----------



## dc1502 (May 25, 2006)

SaltyShaw said:


> Not to big on the Golf Grip but tio each is their own, I wish they would do foam


The base seems to be EVA.


----------



## t-tung (Nov 13, 2005)

jloh said:


> I hear your comments. My 40 years fishing experience tells me that there are many good rods, but breakage is an inevitable issue. Waterloo has denied warranty coverage, and would not return calls to establish a cost for rod repair/replacement. G. Loomis has a no questions asked replacement for broken rods for a small cost. No time limit. Only G. Loomis rods for me.


That's nice. Carry on.


----------



## t-tung (Nov 13, 2005)

dc1502 said:


> I am not sure if Waterloo is going to offer these grips ,but they would sure look sick on that HP-lite with the white wraps and a chronarch.


I was just in there yesterday and saw that they had just wrapped a few for some customers with those grips. Not sure how I feel about them. Guess I'd have to fish with them for a day or two...


----------



## dc1502 (May 25, 2006)

Nice quiver ,that will get the job done no doubt.....................DC


----------



## CalebHarp (May 2, 2011)

Jimmy Burns is a top notch guy, with the best customer service.
The rods are by far the most sensitive rod out there. You'll be pleased with any purchase from Waterloo


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN (Jun 25, 2004)

Front to back all the rods have recoil guides
6'9 HP SLAM MAG 2
6'9 HP SLAM MAG 1 (my favorite)
6'9 Laguna Devil stick


----------



## danthrc (Jun 19, 2007)

Nice riggs!


----------



## SaltyShaw (Oct 30, 2011)

Here is one of mine you can't see it to well in the picture but it's LSU wrapped a deep purple with gold accent, my spook kinda gets in the way but its one of my favorite setups by far!


----------



## topwatrout (Aug 25, 2009)

Go with last generation Chronarch...not this generation's


----------



## jendruschb (Apr 9, 2007)

*Guides*

What guides do we need to install on this custom rod???? Recoil, Fugi Titatanium, or SST?


----------



## dc1502 (May 25, 2006)

Run the REC's ,the black ones would look killer......................DC


----------



## Savage Rods (Apr 27, 2005)

I sure like that white threaded Waterloo. Jimmy builds a good rod and is a good guy too


----------



## bphunt (Dec 1, 2010)

*Here are mine*

Hp slam mag 6'6" and bait runner

Go with recoil guides kid tested and kid approved.


----------

